
One developer broke Node and thousands of projects in 11 lines of JavaScript - fortran77
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/23/npm_left_pad_chaos/
======
jbreckmckye
This article is over three years old.

~~~
fortran77
Relevant again because Kik is going away.

------
brennanbl
Seems like a recurrent issue nowadays I wonder when npm will find a fix for it

~~~
tastroder
As the sibling comment indicates, this is just an article from 2016 that deals
with the original Kik/leftpad issue. NPM has since put policies in place to
deal with unpublishing modules from the registry.

